# Hi from Oahu!



## nightstalker (Apr 30, 2009)

Aloha everyone! New to the growing scene. Haven't even smoked any in 5 years, but would want to start due to it's calming properties. I am a former Marine who fought in Afghanistan, and still have those horrible memories in my head. I know I still have PTSD no matter how many times these high-paying-psychologists tell me that I'm fine.  I wonder if it's possible to get a license due to that.? Probably not eh?

But also, I have been dedicated to helping my father, who has a Medical Marijuana License, and a license to grow (7 plants max, I think). He had been diagnosed with cancer some years ago, and have been having stomach cramps, dementia (he see's shadow-people, and people in his closet), etc.. from all these prescribed medicine these doctor's has been giving him. The only way to counteract these side-effects is through marijuana. It not only eliminates these symptoms, but also his dementia, which is pretty amazing...

So before I start blabbering. I would like to say hi to all the veteran and beginner growers here. And may I learn the knowledge you pass down to me so I can make this family better!


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------

